# Applet geht nur im Appletviewer und nicht im Browser



## TheHippo (21. Mrz 2004)

morgen ihr...
ich benutze Borland JBuilder und versuch nun auch ma applet zu programmieren... das klappt auch ganz gut un die applet laufen auch wenn ich sie im appletviewer (also mit >F9<) anschau dann geht das so wie ich es mit vorstell... sobald ich aba die dazugehörige html-seite öffne passiert gar nix mehr... hat da jemand ma ne ahnung...
cya
mfg
hippo


----------



## TheHippo (1. Apr 2004)

morgen...
hat den niemand ahnung von so etwas hier??? bitte helft mir!!!!
c ya
hippo
p.s.:ich weiß es ist dumm seinen eigenen thread zu posten, aba ansonsten scheint mich ja hier keiner zu beachten *g*


----------



## Thanni (2. Apr 2004)

TheHippo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> morgen...
> hat den niemand ahnung von so etwas hier??? bitte helft mir!!!!
> c ya
> hippo
> p.s.:ich weiß es ist dumm seinen eigenen thread zu posten, aba ansonsten scheint mich ja hier keiner zu beachten *g*



das war bei mir auch mal so da hatte ich aber fehlermeldungen in der java console die ich mir durchlesen konnte 
wenn du auch welche hast dann poste die mal dann können wir besser helfen

eine ursache könnte zb sein das er eine klasse nicht findet (zb beim absolute layout)

gruß thanni


----------



## TheHippo (2. Apr 2004)

das geht selbst bei leeren applets nicht, wo ich nur die paint void verändert hab, das sie den hintergrund weiß malt gehn bei mit net... langsam bin ich ziemlich frustriert... *g*


----------



## Thanni (5. Apr 2004)

installier dir am besten nochmal extra das java plug in von sun und teste nochmal oder teste das ganze mit ner anderen IDE


gruß thanni


----------



## zehner (7. Apr 2004)

Wenn du möchtest, dass das Applet überall funktioniert(also auch mit der MSJVM), dann compilier das ganze mal mit javac -target 1.1 oder gleich mit dem Microsoft SDK for Java.
Wenn es nur bei dir laufen muss, dann mach es auf jeden Fall mit dem SUN SDK. Und poste mal die Fehlermeldung des Browsers, denn es kann sein, dass das Plugin für den Browser nicht aktiviert wurde(findest du in der Systemsteuerung), dass du den falschen Browser hast, dass das falsche Plugin aktiv ist, usw.


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Apr 2004)

zehner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du möchtest, dass das Applet überall funktioniert(also auch mit der MSJVM), dann compilier das ganze mal mit javac -target 1.1 oder gleich mit dem Microsoft SDK for Java.


Ich will ja jetzt nicht vom Thema abschweifen, aber wieso das ?


----------



## zehner (7. Apr 2004)

Weil es immer noch genügend Leute gibt, die die MS JVM benutzen. Wenn im IE ein Applet geladen wird, das Java-Befehle verwendet, die erst nach 1.1.4 eingeführt wurden, dann bricht der IE das Laden ab. Mit dem target-switch weiß ich dann wenigstens mehr oder weniger genau, ob der Code solche Befehle enthält.
Außerdem hat SUN ihren Compiler umgestellt. Ich benutze z.B. die 1.4.2_04. Nur zu Testzwecken habe ich noch einen IE mit MSJVM laufen. Wenn ich ein Applet ohne Switch kompiliere, dann kann der IE nicht mal ein popliges HelloApplet darstellen. Kompiliere ich den Spaß mit Switch oder mit einer 1.1.8 JDK (gibts bei SUN immer noch zum downloaden) funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Falls du meinst warum mit dem MS SDK kompilieren, dann einfach deswegen, weil ich dann von vorneherein weiß, dass mein Applet auch mit dem IE funktioniert. Stand-alones würde ich damit nie kompilieren. Außerdem werden die Applets dann um gute 10% kleiner.


----------

